
Apple is allowing independent repair shops to officially service iPhones - n1000
https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/29/apple-independent-repair-provider-program/
======
appstorelottery
I wonder if Louis Rossman is a part of this trial program? He certainly made a
lot of noise about the right-to-repair.

